# When people make you go to the drive-thru



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.

This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.

This was an actual 30 minutes today, as i waited and took him back to his destination for a whopping 2 dollars. 1 mile total I think.

I'm just gonna start ordering meals now, I don't eat crappy food but I'll let my dogs eat it when I get home. These people who won't get another ride and make you wait for thirty minutes for two dollars are the worst customers alive.


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


I've had someone buy me a double double meal from In-N-Out without even asking me if I wanted anything. I thought he was only ordering for himself and his buddies but right as he was getting out of the car he handed me a bag and a drink and told me it was for me.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


Just say no. I speak out. It's a money loser for sure unless a prepaid gratuity is is given. At .24 cent a minute in my area, ur idling car is costing u more.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I haven't gone through too many drive-thrus. One or two have been a real waste of time. But I once earned a $40 tip going through a Taco Bell.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> I've had someone buy me a double double meal from In-N-Out without even asking me if I wanted anything. I thought he was only ordering for himself and his buddies but right as he was getting out of the car he handed me a bag and a drink and told me it was for me.


Wow! That's the way it needs to be done. Don't ask! Just do! Or just flat out ask do you want a meal or ten dollars? Not this stupid crap "You want anything?" Knowing we are gonna say no. I want to be the driver that just rudely orders a 15 dollar meal. lol I dare em to give me a bad rating or say something. These people who ask if I want anything are insane to think I can't order a 15 dollar meal on their 2 dollar ride. I wanna see them complain after I do it.



Coachman said:


> I haven't gone through too many drive-thrus. One or two have been a real waste of time. But I once earned a $40 tip going through a Taco Bell.


I've been through a ton now, and a 40 dollar tip is extremely rare. 99% of the time you will get nothing. 1% of the time you might get a few bucks or 5 dollars. That's why I've always lied or found a way to get em out of my car.


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

Total waste of time.........I don't do them.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've learned to Order everytime man I use to say no sometimes but it's better to get something grab a coffee get a burger order a full meal....

If they want to stop at a drive thru I just go, "you gonna get me something too?" Jokingly and they have to say yea...Haha

But thank God I have not had a drive thru ride for several months...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Only at last surge of the night for > $1 / minute

Otherwise, tell em it'll cost you a shot at what's usually a $100 trip, and you do this to survive, not because you like taking all these risks.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well I've been focusing on airport business and avoiding the drunks so drive-thrus haven't been a big issue for me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Well I've been focusing on airport business and avoiding the drunks so drive-thrus haven't been a big issue for me.


Lol good airport it seems

LAX to InNOut or InNout to LAX are a thing in socal


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just tell them you can't stop. I apologize and blame Uber by telling them my next passenger is already waiting on me to arrive.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Lol good airport it seems
> 
> LAX to InNOut or InNout to LAX are a thing in socal


When I'm close to LAX even 5 to 10 miles, if I see em with a airport bag I cancel before they get in the car. These cheapskates will drive all the way to a friends house close to LAX and try to get a 3 dollar LAX ride from there.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

This makes me sick bro. But I'm confused with his ordering for yourself with your own money will make them mad.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


One time I was in a good mood and wanted to also let the passenger community that we rideshare drivers are nice and have some dough offered to pay for everyone's meal and they were like wow I paid for them and when I dropped them off they stuffed cash in my cup holder which I didn't see until I got home...


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Made the dumb mistake thinking it would result in a higher bill, but ended up being a dumb $1.50 more for sitting 15 - 20 mins in the drive through. Never again


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> When I'm close to LAX even 5 to 10 miles, if I see em with a airport bag I cancel before they get in the car. These cheapskates will drive all the way to a friends house close to LAX and try to get a 3 dollar LAX ride from there.


Good for you man thanks from me but you know damn well the next driver picked them up.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What is this strange crackhead logic?

Is this the FREE CANDY van??????



freddieman said:


> Just say no. I speak out. It's a money loser for sure unless a prepaid gratuity is is given. At .24 cent a minute in my area, ur idling car is costing u more.


Verrry few areas pay a whopping 24 cents a minute, btw


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

BoboBig said:


> Good for you man thanks from me but you know damn well the next driver picked them up.


No the next driver should do what I did. If everyone did it UBER might actually consider making it worthwhile. I always do it close to LAX. One day I did it three times in a row. It was manhattan Beach totally NOT worth it. One after another came out of a house with airport bags and I cancelled. Screw that.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Last week, I had a customer ask to stop by a drive through, and finally, I snapped back immediatly, "Sure ! I'm starved ! If your going to hook me up with a meal, I'm totally okay with it.... and hey, I don't even need a drink... got one right here"  She kind of stammered a bit, send said.... ok...
But about halfway back on the 15 mile ride, she says, you can just go on and take us to the house....

Hmmm. Well okay. A super burrito was sounding good !

Anyway, I think after finally working up the courage to do this once, it will be easier from now on.... but I still won't do a drive through which might cause me to miss the 2am bar surge. For those I just tell them, I'm sorry, but that could potentially cost me just too much money. Rents coming up, gas is going up, insurance is a killer. Wish I made so much money it didn't matter, but Uber s flat rate sucks for drivers...... and yes, I will "and have" said "all of this" !


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

I have been asked to do a few extras and my new line is going to be, "How big a tip will that mean?" It may backfire but I am tired of people asking for extras, I give them the extra and get no tip.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Last week, I had a customer ask to stop by a drive through, and finally, I snapped back immediatly, "Sure ! I'm starved ! If your going to hook me up with a meal, I'm totally okay with it.... and hey, I don't even need a drink... got one right here"  She kind of stammered a bit, send said.... ok...
> But about halfway back on the 15 mile ride, she says, you can just go on and take us to the house....
> 
> Hmmm. Well okay. A super burrito was sounding good !
> ...


I'm too nice, which may be hard for people in this forum to believe, but this job has made me cold to the bone. Some of the people here know some of my stories. I'm nice to their face for the most part, but if they even stop to go to the bathroom I end the trip and peace out to the next. The drive thru is the one place they get me if I can't convince them to not do it or go inside.



CelebDriver said:


> I have been asked to do a few extras and my new line is going to be, "How big a tip will that mean?" It may backfire but I am tired of people asking for extras, I give them the extra and get no tip.


Yep and I don't blame any of us, this is totally UBERs fault. We all have to survive and look out for ourselves because UBER wants a 5 star ride, but they don't want to give us the ability to give one. I was a taxi driver, TRUST me when I say I was HAPPY to wait for people when they went into a 7/11 or gas station. A personal driver is for rich people and should stay that way. Hoping for UBER to shut down.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


What market are you in that pays that? I would make $9 for sitting 30 minutes.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> What market are you in that pays that? I would make $9 for sitting 30 minutes.


I doubt that. You must be a newbie. Check your payment next time you wait, when I was a newbie I always just thought I was getting paid ten bucks till I started checking. I'm in LA market, horrible pay here but I doubt you'd be getting paid better for waiting somewhere else except for maybe New York


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> No the next driver should do what I did. If everyone did it UBER might actually consider making it worthwhile. I always do it close to LAX. One day I did it three times in a row. It was manhattan Beach totally NOT worth it. One after another came out of a house with airport bags and I cancelled. Screw that.


Yes they should but eventually some driver probably took them unfortunately I won't..


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

I can see riders giving a low rating or low stars for not being chauffeured through the drive thru. Another reason why the driver ratings are stupid. Driver data sheet should allow us to see which rides (pickup and destination) ( riders name stays anonymous), gave how many stars. And its good we can still go back and change ratings for previous rides. An eye for an eye


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

No one makes me do anything , I only make drive thru stops if they agree to buy me something . I tell them I don't make money waiting and that's my policy . If they have problem with that then I'm not stopping 

So far only one pax has ever not agreeded to my terms so we didn't stop at Taco Bell and he pouted the whole time


----------



## vroom02 (Mar 22, 2017)

I actually found a trick to get the tip, 5 rating, and not waste time in line. At least in Chicago some restaurants do curbside pickup as you pull up. Requires telling the passenger to order via a site called Outpost.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


What are you talking about "no thank you" . I always order something and many times I don't want the junk so I order a orange juice and save it for the morning. I'm a 4.93 I would rather be compensated in some way than to maybe get a 5 star. Enjoy your perks more.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I like McDonald's runs! I had a 3.6 mile, 30 minute XL ride for three guys who wanted McDonalds. It was surging like 5.6x or something. My payout was $56. And I got a $20 tip and a double cheeseburger.


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

I had a pax offer me something from Starbucks if I would stop. I declined the coffee, but said "just tip me instead". Got $10 out of it for a 2 minute stop.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

Just kick them out. Tell them your ride was set for this address and that's where you brought them. Tell them you have another pending pickup, or tell them you flat out don't allow food in your car. On long trips (10+ mi) I'll make an exception to stops. Or surge. But other than that I don't. When I first started I got tons of people going to the store for cigs and back or for food and BS. Uber will make you drop the niceties quick if you want to make money.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I doubt that. You must be a newbie. Check your payment next time you wait, when I was a newbie I always just thought I was getting paid ten bucks till I started checking. I'm in LA market, horrible pay here but I doubt you'd be getting paid better for waiting somewhere else except for maybe New York


To get an extra buck a minute or so, you need ~4.7xL or 3.3x select...

Or ***8.3-9.0x uberx LA** depending on your commission

In other words, nope not happening on X


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

CrimzonFiasco said:


> Just kick them out. Tell them your ride was set for this address and that's where you brought them. Tell them you have another pending pickup, or tell them you flat out don't allow food in your car. On long trips (10+ mi) I'll make an exception to stops. Or surge. But other than that I don't. When I first started I got tons of people going to the store for cigs and back or for food and BS. Uber will make you drop the niceties quick if you want to make money.


You are exactly right. And the limited few times I've made exceptions for someone to stop at drivethru, convenience store, etc., not a single one of them was in the 10% minority that actually tip. Nope, sorry, stops aren't part of the ride. If you need to stop, I recommend I drop you off at the store and then you order a ride from there when you're ready.

Same with waters. On only two occasion, I gave my personal (unopened) water to a pax. In both situations, they didn't even tip me a buck to cover the water. Never again.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> When I'm close to LAX even 5 to 10 miles, if I see em with a airport bag I cancel before they get in the car. These cheapskates will drive all the way to a friends house close to LAX and try to get a 3 dollar LAX ride from there.


I used to do that but I tipped the Uber driver and wasn't doing it to be cheap. I love In 'N Out and there are none in the Midwest. It's a four and half hour flight to LAX for me and if my upgrade didn't clear it meant no meal in flight and I would take the parking shuttle next to LAX and then order an Uber a few minutes before I was done eating. Unfortunately the parking garage now requires you show your parking slip to board the shuttle (even though there is a door marked to In 'N Out in their garage) and I'm sure the drivers hate it because I know most passengers tipped the shuttle driver.


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> You are exactly right. And the limited few times I've made exceptions for someone to stop at drivethru, convenience store, etc., not a single one of them was in the 10% minority that actually tip. Nope, sorry, stops aren't part of the ride. If you need to stop, I recommend I drop you off at the store and then you order a ride from there when you're ready.
> 
> Same with waters. On only two occasion, I gave my personal (unopened) water to a pax. In both situations, they didn't even tip me a buck to cover the water. Never again.


Yeah I've had a drunk pax I've given my water to when I pulled over for him to have a puke fest. Of course he said he'd tip, but nada. Now I just shrug and say this is what's gonna happen.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I have asked a driver to go through a drive through before. I opened the car door, handed him $5 before he said anything and asked if it would be ok to go to a drive through. He tried to give the money back and say I didn't need to give it to him. I said keep it. When we got to the drive through there were no cars waiting and he took me up on my offer of getting some food. I also tipped him when he dropped me off.

$15 fare
$5 up front
$7 meal
$5 additional tip

$32 out of my pocket but everyone parted happy.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Picked up a 3 pax ride. They wanted to stop at trendy coffee shop before heading to the new New balance building. I first said unfortunately I can't. He mentioned something about a good cash tip. I decided to do it. I waited under 10 min at the coffee shop and then dropped them off down a few miles away from Bsoton. The ride was something like $10-11 plus he gave me a $20 spot.


----------



## handiacefailure (Mar 12, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> When I'm close to LAX even 5 to 10 miles, if I see em with a airport bag I cancel before they get in the car. These cheapskates will drive all the way to a friends house close to LAX and try to get a 3 dollar LAX ride from there.


See my post above. They could be landing at LAX grabbing something to eat before going into the city like I used to do. If they are that cheap I'm surprised they just don't take a LAX hotel or car rental shuttle for free.

I have no problems accepting free food if I go through a drive through. If I get asked to go through a Starbucks drive thru and they don't make the offer I'll offer to drop them off if they change the drop off point in the app and they can go in or will joke if they buy me a latte I'll go through and usually they do. The wait time pay sucks here but it's worth it for a free frapicino (sp). If it's a fast food place I'll usually offer to just drop them off but if it's sonic I'll joke and tell them I'll do the drive thru if they buy lunch since I love Sonic and the two times I've had that request they offered to. I'll allow people to drink coffee in my car but I tell them no eating till they get home.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> I have asked a driver to go through a drive through before. I opened the car door, handed him $5 before he said anything and asked if it would be ok to go to a drive through. He tried to give the money back and say I didn't need to give it to him. I said keep it. When we got to the drive through there were no cars waiting and he took me up on my offer of getting some food. I also tipped him when he dropped me off.
> 
> $15 fare
> $5 up front
> ...


If you ever fly to Las Vegas, call me directly. I'll be standing in baggage claim with your name on a sign.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> What market are you in that pays that? I would make $9 for sitting 30 minutes.


That's 40 cents a minute gross. Do you drive Select/Black?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

RamzFanz said:


> What market are you in that pays that? I would make $9 for sitting 30 minutes.


Doing UberX with no surge, I would make $3.375 in that half hour. If I could clear $18 per hour, I'd wait all day. That's about what I make an hour driving, before gas expenses.


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

I said it like this last night...UBER is the NAPSTER of the transportation industry. This is peer-to-peer sharing. You sharing your $5 and me sharing my $22,000 car. And no, we are not going through the drive through.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The real problem here is that Uber doesn't charge enough for wait time.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> The real problem here is that Uber doesn't charge enough for wait time.


Fact. But hey, they aren't the ones waiting, so why should they give a ****?


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

I would love to hear some lines to use to elicit $$$ for sacrificing my time in a drive thru - 

Declining the food offer and saying "I'd prefer a tip over food." Seems brusque to me. 

I feel like if you demand a tip to stop that's too pushy. 

Trying to explain the pricing structure is cumbersome. 

Most fast food initiates a gag reflex in a closed car and I do NOT allow eating in my car. 

So essentially it's 1* here I come!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> No one makes me do anything , I only make drive thru stops if they agree to buy me something . I tell them I don't make money waiting and that's my policy . If they have problem with that then I'm not stopping
> 
> So far only one pax has ever not agreeded to my terms so we didn't stop at Taco Bell and he pouted the whole time


What a ******. What did he pout about? He just wanted free service?


----------



## Capathy21 (Sep 8, 2016)

I used to care enough to stop if asked in order to maintain a high rating. Now I will only stop if it's a surge ride and there are 2 or fewer cars in the drive through. If not, I'm dropping them off and they can get another ride home. 

Always accept the offer of "you want anything?" Even if I had dinner an hour before, you are going to spend money for making me wait. Of course a tip is preferred, but I'll take what I can get. 

Oh and if I happen to be in the wrong area and catch a Mom getting a 4 minute ride to the school to pick up junior, I'm not waiting there either.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Don't let them make you go through the drive through before you make them give you a satisfactory up front gratuity.



CelebDriver said:


> I have been asked to do a few extras and my new line is going to be, "How big a tip will that mean?" It may backfire but I am tired of people asking for extras, I give them the extra and get no tip.


Before you even start the trip you should figure out what they want. Then, there's nothing wrong with insisting on an up front gratuity if they want anything outside of an A to B ride, which is what they requested and paid for already. If they want extra, it should cost them extra.

I've done this and some people balk, so I let them walk. Some people will throw some cash down in your hand, though, and those people get extra services for their generosity.



Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I would love to hear some lines to use to elicit $$$ for sacrificing my time in a drive thru -
> 
> Declining the food offer and saying "I'd prefer a tip over food." Seems brusque to me.
> 
> ...


Pushy is paying for A but asking for A, B, and C with a side of fries and expecting someone else to pay for it (the driver).


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

If they ask me to go to mcdonalds i ask if they want just a burger and drink if they do ill do it and it also depends on how long line is and if its long they just agree oh well.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

There are two options in this situation:

1. Pax buys me a double bacon cheeseburger combo meal with onion rings and a shake and I don't allow eating in my car so we both have to wait until we get to the destination anyway, or...

2. We don't do the drive thru.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'm just gonna start ordering meals now, I don't eat crappy food but I'll let my dogs eat it


If you love your dog you won't give that crap to it. And no, you shouldn't eat it either.
But yes, when pax ask you if you'd like something, you should absolutely accept the offer and order the most expensive meal available. Then after you drop off the pax, throw that crap in the trash.

So it's sort of like you made the pax tip and at the same time you extended someone's life by not allowing them to be recipients of that,"food".
You're a hero


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Ubingdowntown said:


> What are you talking about "no thank you" . I always order something and many times I don't want the junk so I order a orange juice and save it for the morning. I'm a 4.93 I would rather be compensated in some way than to maybe get a 5 star. Enjoy your perks more.


I always say "no thank you" because I cannot imagine what I'd eat out of such a place. Almost nothing edible can come out of a drive-thru window.

The orange juice probably isn't even real orange juice, but a fountain drink made from water, high fructose corn syrup, and "orange flavor".


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Deadheading home 3am and get a ping.. 5 minutes away 4.86 so what the heck.. it's a run to jack in the box.. at the bottom of the hill for 8 tacos.. $3 dollar 15 minute ride.. that was my first and last drive thru.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I always ask for food. If I'm not hungry I give it to a bum


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I always ask for food. If I'm not hungry I give it to a bum


Take it home & freeze it.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> What a ******. What did he pout about? He just wanted free service?


I hate pouters


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I would love to hear some lines to use to elicit $$$ for sacrificing my time in a drive thru -
> 
> Declining the food offer and saying "I'd prefer a tip over food." Seems brusque to me.
> 
> ...


You could probably just tell them "Sorry, Uber already has me set to pick up another rider right after I drop you off." They wouldn't know whether it is true or not.


----------



## Driftinginn (Mar 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I haven't gone through too many drive-thrus. One or two have been a real waste of time. But I once earned a $40 tip going through a Taco Bell.


Last Sat evening during a trip the pax asked me to stop at a Wendy's. It was right along the route. I was honest and said I do not go though drive thru. I explained that it was not profitable for me to do so and all the reasons why. He said he understood. He then says he really wants to stop and asked if he gave me 20 bucks would I do it? I said absolutely. I pull into the drive thru and thanked him saying that this trip now really helps make my night and how much I appreciated it. He orders the food. By the time we get through its about 20 minutes. It turns out to be a pleasant 20 minutes as he and his friends were really good people just coming home from a night out. I then proceed to the pax destination and end the trip. He then gets out his wallet and hands me two twenty dollar bills and thanks me for the ride. Then he asks me if I was going to be around the next day as he was flying out of town on business very very early Monday morning and needed a ride to airport. I said sure and would be more than happy to. So the point is that you never really know what's going to come your way. There are good Uber stories!
I did end up taking him to the airport on Monday morning and yes was tipped another 20 spot! Looks like I now will have a regular customer to boot!


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I would love to hear some lines to use to elicit $$$ for sacrificing my time in a drive thru -
> 
> Declining the food offer and saying "I'd prefer a tip over food." Seems brusque to me.
> 
> ...


Easiest line there is: Shift 100% responsibility away from you and onto Uber.

"So sorry, Uber has me queued up for the next customer after you, so I can't lose that time to get to them."

I've only had a couple people ask, and that usually shuts them right up. One guy said "The last dude was able to do it".

"On a busy night, a driver has to make that decision very quickly but once committed we need to make that schedule. So sorry. Uber's fault".


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> You could probably just tell them "Sorry, Uber already has me set to pick up another rider right after I drop you off." They wouldn't know whether it is true or not.


I do that too. You just gotta hope it isn't a part time driver who hasn't said anything.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

During my cab driving career, no one every asked me to go through a drive through, much less one with a 30 minute long line.

Must be something new.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

No food or drinks in the car.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> During my cab driving career, no one every asked me to go through a drive through, much less one with a 30 minute long line.
> 
> Must be something new.


Like oxen cords and mints


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

What you do is give them a professional 'No, I can't. I have to get back on the road. Sorry.' Then give them a 1 star and report them so their rating of you don't impact your overall rating, in case they 1 star you.



python134r said:


> Total waste of time.........I don't do them.


How do you even know the rider is gonna order food before they get in your car? lol


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> During my cab driving career, no one every asked me to go through a drive through, much less one with a 30 minute long line.
> 
> Must be something new.


It's UBER people take advantage of you, that's the definition of UBER.

I was a cab driver though. Yeah I had people make me wait but I loved getting an extra 15 dollars 20 dollars. Oh you need to go to the bathroom too! No problem! Extra ten dollars! That meter was my best friend and I never even knew it till I started with UBER.



Driftinginn said:


> Last Sat evening during a trip the pax asked me to stop at a Wendy's. It was right along the route. I was honest and said I do not go though drive thru. I explained that it was not profitable for me to do so and all the reasons why. He said he understood. He then says he really wants to stop and asked if he gave me 20 bucks would I do it? I said absolutely. I pull into the drive thru and thanked him saying that this trip now really helps make my night and how much I appreciated it. He orders the food. By the time we get through its about 20 minutes. It turns out to be a pleasant 20 minutes as he and his friends were really good people just coming home from a night out. I then proceed to the pax destination and end the trip. He then gets out his wallet and hands me two twenty dollar bills and thanks me for the ride. Then he asks me if I was going to be around the next day as he was flying out of town on business very very early Monday morning and needed a ride to airport. I said sure and would be more than happy to. So the point is that you never really know what's going to come your way. There are good Uber stories!
> I did end up taking him to the airport on Monday morning and yes was tipped another 20 spot! Looks like I now will have a regular customer to boot!


I've done UBER over a year now. Yes this does happen but RARELY. Most of the time they will pout after you tell them why not. Fat women are the worst and always pout when you can't take em through the drive thru.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> It's UBER people take advantage of you, that's the definition of UBER.
> 
> I was a cab driver though. Yeah I had people make me wait but I loved getting an extra 15 dollars 20 dollars. Oh you need to go to the bathroom too! No problem! Extra ten dollars! That meter was my best friend and I never even knew it till I started with UBER.
> 
> I've done UBER over a year now. Yes this does happen but RARELY. Most of the time they will pout after you tell them why not. Fat women are the worst and always pout when you can't take em through the drive thru.


Why don't you just continue cab driving? Company go belly up?


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Why don't you just continue cab driving? Company go belly up?


You should know the answer to that question. UBER dried that all up. I did check a few months ago just to see what was around and all the companies are gone now too, so I couldn't even if I wanted to. Back before UBER I could net 1000 a week. 1600 gross. Only 8 hours a day too.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> Fat women are the worst and always pout when you can't take em through the drive thru.


Also the first and last time anyone ate in my car.. those two cows munched on their take out tacos and left lettuce and cheese on the floor as they whined about the trump administration between bites. 
Hit em with a cleaning fee and 1*


----------



## mugupo (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah, I had one rider too wanna do drive thru in In & Out and I wasnt too happy, but I kinda agree but ended up he decided just go home and saw a good amount of wait. Rider should understand that this is driver car not their, the driver could easily pick up another pax than waiting also not to mention the strong food smell and worst yet might be a mess in the car. It is a lose lose situation for the driver. Uber and Lyft should had give more rule for rider that they should request certain thing to the driver such as Drive Thru, mess up their radio etc.. I think issue is that many pax feel too relax in a car that they familiar with it and asking too many demands.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

When fat chicks pout, it doesn't work on me. I ain't attracted to them. A beautiful toned chick that tips and pout, now that's another story


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

htboston said:


> When fat chicks pout, it doesn't work on me. I ain't attracted to them. A beautiful toned chick that tips and pout, now that's another story


Yeah I do fall for that time to time, I don't know why cause I know they don't want an UBER driver. I got picked up by one UBER driver after a night out who says he has slept with a few customers. I'm always too scared. I've had two girls ask if I wanted to come in for a break/drink and I declined. They were cute but just didn't feel it was worth it considering the ratings.


----------



## Pesty (Mar 1, 2017)

30 minutes ago... 3 drunk college girls wanted to go 4 blocks to ponchos taco shop.. no thanks, cancel and drive away. Seconds later they pinged a new ride.. offline and went home to eat some Dutch apple pie.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


One stop only. They want fast food fine they get dropped off outside. The app does not allow for multiple stops.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

My only experience with a drive through was at 2 am on a Sunday morning. Young couple were the pax and as we were about half a mile from their house they ask to go to Wendies. This being my last ride, I agree. The drivethrough is empty and they insist on me getting something even though I said no 3 different times. Eventually I relent and they get me a junior bacon cheeseburger with fries. They even tip me 5 at the end of the trip. Good way to end a night.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I do that too. You just gotta hope it isn't a part time driver who hasn't said anything.


It would take some nerve for a driver to ask for a drive thru trip



I_Like_Spam said:


> During my cab driving career, no one every asked me to go through a drive through, much less one with a 30 minute long line.
> 
> Must be something new.


It is something new. With Uber you can do it practically free.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> It is something new. With Uber you can do it practically free.


I guess, for the rider, you can enjoy the free water and mints, get your devices charged and get into some crunchy tunes while you are waiting for the 30 minutes.

In a taxi, they would have to just listen to the cab radio, and would have nothing to eat and drink during the wait.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> I've had someone buy me a double double meal from In-N-Out without even asking me if I wanted anything. I thought he was only ordering for himself and his buddies but right as he was getting out of the car he handed me a bag and a drink and told me it was for me.


I prefer cash!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

freddieman said:


> Just say no. I speak out. It's a money loser for sure unless a prepaid gratuity is is given. At .24 cent a minute in my area, ur idling car is costing u more.


Try .15 UberX & .11 cents a minute on Pool here in L.A. 



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> ...
> I've been through a ton now, and a 40 dollar tip is extremely rare. 99% of the time you will get nothing. 1% of the time you might get a few bucks or 5 dollars. That's why I've always lied or found a way to get em out of my car.


Take a breath...it's gonna happen. Maybe like once a month someone gonna ask you to do drive-thru. I take that time to catch up on my texts or emails. Passengers are your friends if you let them be....then, work the surge and let them pay for it!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

LoveTheBlues said:


> I prefer cash!


I'm sure you do.

But Uber Propaganda has advised passengers to "leave their wallet at home" and that's where most people keep their cash.

So unless you are driving around a stripper who keeps their cash in their g-strings, there is a good chance the customers doesn't have paper money.

https://newsroom.uber.com/canada/leave-your-wallet-at-home-wednesdays/


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sure you do.
> 
> But Uber Propaganda has advised passengers to "leave their wallet at home" and that's where most people keep their cash.
> 
> ...


BAM! And there you have it....it's why I been saying, PUT AN IN-APP TIP OPTION is the only real solution.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

To time for drive thru, I have work to do.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sure you do.
> 
> But Uber Propaganda has advised passengers to "leave their wallet at home" and that's where most people keep their cash.
> 
> ...


I think it depends where you are..... Lots of cash in Las Vegas, but it's not like any of it goes toward Uber drivers or anything.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> BAM! And there you have it....it's why I been saying, PUT AN IN-APP TIP OPTION is the only real solution.


Two different things. Of course an in-app tip option is what we all want.
But that still doesn't help one bit with the drive thru issue. Just because they want to go drive thru and there's a tip option doesn't mean they're going to tip. Many of these stories posted here I'm sure customers had cash.
Like many have said, the only way this is worth doing is if tip is up front. Even if this happened with Lyft, I don't trust them to tip after they leave the car.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

If I get a rider on Uber that wants to go to a Drive Thru, if is not on surge or a Friday/Saturday night I don't mind it that much since is quite slow here, but before I get there I tell them that is the line is over 2 they have to go in, usually that changes things since they expect a Limo service on an UberX fare. If is during a surge I tell them I already have another pax waiting but I can drop them off if they really need their food and they can request again. I don't believe their lies about tipping you unless is cash upfront. On Lyft you can't do that since it allows a pax to put multiple locations and you have to wait to complete one by one, in this cases I told them they need to go inside so I can turn off the car.



Cableguynoe said:


> Two different things. Of course an in-app tip option is what we all want.
> But that still doesn't help one bit with the drive thru issue. Just because they want to go drive thru and there's a tip option doesn't mean they're going to tip. Many of these stories posted here I'm sure customers had cash.
> Like many have said, the only way this is worth doing is if tip is up front. Even if this happened with Lyft, I don't trust them to tip after they leave the car.


You absolutely right. In fact there is less chances of them not tipping you once they are out of the car than while they are in it and offered it.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm sure you do.
> 
> But Uber Propaganda has advised passengers to "leave their wallet at home" and that's where most people keep their cash.
> 
> ...





UberLaLa said:


> BAM! And there you have it....it's why I been saying, PUT AN IN-APP TIP OPTION is the only real solution.


Has anyone here had any success with either Square or a tipping app to encourage tips from cashless Uber riders? By the way, while I do realize more and more people aren't carrying cash (I'm one of them as I rarely have more than $40 in my pocket and sometimes $0), I still believe that 80% still have $5 if they wanted to tip; they just don't want to. And with the "Uber Propaganda" that I like Spam refers to, I suspect that even adding tipping to the app would be about as successful on Uber as it would be at McDonalds. While I do pick up a few more tips with Lyft, it's still less than 25%.

As for Drive Thru requests I've stopped worrying about ratings and have started being politely direct. "You seem like a nice person and might not be aware of this. It costs you very little to stop because Uber pays us very little to do so. My pay for this trip might go from $5 to $5.65 when I wait 20 minutes with you to get through the Drive thru. Most riders don't realize that. If you want to stop, I need to ask for $5 for each 15 minute increment we spend waiting to cover the cost of gas and time. So far I've done this 3 times. Once, they paid it and said they honestly didn't know. The other two said forget it and I'm pretty sure one - 1 starred me since I took a .01 hit. (We don't see pax ratings in Chicago). I'm okay with taking the rating hit.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Two different things. Of course an in-app tip option is what we all want.
> But that still doesn't help one bit with the drive thru issue. Just because they want to go drive thru and there's a tip option doesn't mean they're going to tip. Many of these stories posted here I'm sure customers had cash.
> Like many have said, the only way this is worth doing is if tip is up front. Even if this happened with Lyft, I don't trust them to tip after they leave the car.


So, let's put the comment that my reply related to into the mix...ah, now it all makes sense, doesn't it?

_But Uber Propaganda has advised passengers to "leave their wallet at home" and that's where most people keep their cash.

So unless you are driving around a stripper who keeps their cash in their g-strings, *there is a good chance the customers doesn't have paper money.*_


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> So, let's put the comment that my reply related to into the mix...ah, now it all makes sense, doesn't it?
> 
> _But Uber Propaganda has advised passengers to "leave their wallet at home" and that's where most people keep their cash.
> 
> So unless you are driving around a stripper who keeps their cash in their g-strings, *there is a good chance the customers doesn't have paper money.*_


And strippers don't tip, for what it's worth.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Has anyone here had any success with either Square or a tipping app to encourage tips from cashless Uber riders? By the way, while I do realize more and more people aren't carrying cash (I'm one of them as I rarely have more than $40 in my pocket and sometimes $0), I still believe that 80% still have $5 if they wanted to tip; they just don't want to. And with the "Uber Propaganda" that I like Spam refers to, I suspect that even adding tipping to the app would be about as successful on Uber as it would be at McDonalds. *While I do pick up a few more tips with Lyft, it's still less than 25%.*
> 
> As for Drive Thru requests I've stopped worrying about ratings and have started being politely direct. "You seem like a nice person and might not be aware of this. It costs you very little to stop because Uber pays us very little to do so. My pay for this trip might go from $5 to $5.65 when I wait 20 minutes with you to get through the Drive thru. Most riders don't realize that. If you want to stop, I need to ask for $5 for each 15 minute increment we spend waiting to cover the cost of gas and time. So far I've done this 3 times. Once, they paid it and said they honestly didn't know. The other two said forget it and I'm pretty sure one - 1 starred me since I took a .01 hit. (We don't see pax ratings in Chicago). I'm okay with taking the rating hit.


25% is way better than 2.5%



PrestonT said:


> And strippers don't tip, for what it's worth.


I never ever said they did...wrong comment.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I never ever said they did...wrong comment.


 Wasn't an argument, was added emphasis.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Wasn't an argument, was added emphasis.


Which I agree with...btw


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> So, let's put the comment that my reply related to into the mix...ah, now it all makes sense, doesn't it?
> 
> _But Uber Propaganda has advised passengers to "leave their wallet at home" and that's where most people keep their cash.
> 
> So unless you are driving around a stripper who keeps their cash in their g-strings, *there is a good chance the customers doesn't have paper money.*_


So you're telling me you'd be ok with getting in the drive thru line at IN-N-OUT for a Lyft pax, since they'll have option to tip you when they walk into their house and look at their phone?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> So you're telling me you'd be ok with getting in the drive thru line at IN-N-OUT for a Lyft pax, since they'll have option to tip you when they walk into their house and look at their phone?


No, I'm telling you that Uber said, _"No Tip necessary, leave your wallet at home." _and the only way to _help_ turn that around is have a similar to Lyft In-App Tip window that pops up at the end of each trip.

Best to not put words into my mouth or _comments..._wrong person to go there with.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> 25% is way better than 2.5%
> 
> True and would certainly like to see that on Uber. Every little bit helps. I've heard some drivers have started using Square to collect tips although I have no idea how that has worked.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> No, I'm telling you that Uber said, _"No Tip necessary, leave your wallet at home." _and the only way to _help_ turn that around is have a similar to Lyft In-App Tip window that pops up at the end of each trip.
> 
> Best to not put words into my mouth or _comments..._wrong person to go there with.


And I completely agree with you on the tip thing. But that's a subject for a different thread.
Just not getting what it has to do with the drive thru subject. Because even if there was a in-app tipping option on Uber and a good percentage of Uber drivers tipped, and if Uber had never done the whole "leave your wallet at home thing, I still would expect something extra than the usual for sitting 15-30 minutes at a drive thru. That's what pax need to understand.
Special request require a little something from them.
I always tip at restaurants. But when I ask the waitress to do something extra for me, usually having to do with keeping my daughter happy, I give her more than what I would have had I not asked.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> And I completely agree with you on the tip thing. But that's a subject for a different thread.
> Just not getting what it has to do with the drive thru subject. Because even if there was a in-app tipping option on Uber and a good percentage of Uber drivers tipped, and if Uber had never done the whole "leave your wallet at home thing, I still would expect something extra than the usual for sitting 15-30 minutes at a drive thru. That's what pax need to understand.
> Special request require a little something from them.
> I always tip at restaurants. But when I ask the waitress to do something extra for me, usually having to do with keeping my daughter happy, I give her more than what I would have had I not asked.


And, I agree with you on this. Drive-thru is a lose lose situation for us drivers. Certainly, those who have the audacity to request such will most likely not tip with or without In-App tipping.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Has anyone here had any success with either Square or a tipping app to encourage tips from cashless Uber riders? By the way, while I do realize more and more people aren't carrying cash (I'm one of them as I rarely have more than $40 in my pocket and sometimes $0), I still believe that 80% still have $5 if they wanted to tip; they just don't want to. And with the "Uber Propaganda" that I like Spam refers to, I suspect that even adding tipping to the app would be about as successful on Uber as it would be at McDonalds. While I do pick up a few more tips with Lyft, it's still less than 25%.
> 
> As for Drive Thru requests I've stopped worrying about ratings and have started being politely direct. "You seem like a nice person and might not be aware of this. It costs you very little to stop because Uber pays us very little to do so. My pay for this trip might go from $5 to $5.65 when I wait 20 minutes with you to get through the Drive thru. Most riders don't realize that. If you want to stop, I need to ask for $5 for each 15 minute increment we spend waiting to cover the cost of gas and time. So far I've done this 3 times. Once, they paid it and said they honestly didn't know. The other two said forget it and I'm pretty sure one - 1 starred me since I took a .01 hit. (We don't see pax ratings in Chicago). I'm okay with taking the rating hit.


How the hell does "we don't see pax ratings in Chicago" work????



UberLaLa said:


> So, let's put the comment that my reply related to into the mix...ah, now it all makes sense, doesn't it?
> 
> _But Uber Propaganda has advised passengers to "leave their wallet at home" and that's where most people keep their cash.
> 
> So unless you are driving around a stripper who keeps their cash in their g-strings, *there is a good chance the customers doesn't have paper money.*_


Sure they do.

Especially the drivethru crowd. Watch what they pay with



PrestonT said:


> And strippers don't tip, for what it's worth.


Sure they do.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Sure they do.


Not in Vegas. I'm sure they are fine, upstanding, generous citizens where you are.


----------



## Conor McGregor (Oct 1, 2016)

I tell them the only way I can stop is if they tip me in advance.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> During my cab driving career, no one every asked me to go through a drive through, much less one with a 30 minute long line.
> 
> Must be something new.


Probably because your meter charge in a taxi was ticking away at a drive through at the same $$ rate it was for driving down the road, completely not true with Uber.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Adieu said:


> How the hell does "we don't see pax ratings in Chicago" work????
> 
> Sure they do.
> 
> ...


Until recently I had no idea drivers could see what individual passengers rated them in other markets. It kinda sucks.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Conor McGregor said:


> I tell them the only way I can stop is if they tip me in advance.


Yeah well, you can beat the snot out of them if they don't...you're The Notorious!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MrLinus said:


>


Conor should play that every time he enters the Arena! lol


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

I honestly drive to just make a couple extra bucks so when someone asks I try to be polite and say sure thing. Now if they don't know where they want to go I drive to the same Taco Bell lol and it's usually not close by where they want to be. 9 times out of 10 they offer to buy me something. First few times I declined. One dude asked me if I liked mexican food and asked what my favorite thing was. He then asked if we could stop at this mexican joint and I said sure. when he ordered he ordered what I had suggested and some other food. When he got out he said oh yeah this is for you and handed me what I had suggested to him. Since then if they ask I always say yes and get something that sounds good.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I doubt that. You must be a newbie. Check your payment next time you wait, when I was a newbie I always just thought I was getting paid ten bucks till I started checking. I'm in LA market, horrible pay here but I doubt you'd be getting paid better for waiting somewhere else except for maybe New York


I must be a newbie.

Funny.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

$9 / hour (GROSS after Uber's cut) is what I make for sitting and not moving here in Chicago. I may have to put up with that s&^% sitting on the Kennedy but if I have to sit in line at BK for the privilege of having my car smell like a deep fryer, it's time to pony up. And I don't want a damn whopper (call me a food snob) and I'll eat when I'm ready. If having one out of five throw a package of grease at you makes you happy, cool! But why are we all so damned afraid to tell a passenger they need to pay for it if they want us to happily sit while they stuff their face. And if food is spilled in the back seat, they are getting a cleaning fee. (Man, I'm getting grumpy in my old age.)


----------



## vdaddy (Mar 22, 2017)

Thankfully I've only had these drive thru situations at the end of my night and while there's a 2+ surge. I don't think i'd do it for base, time is money

Or unless pax was a cute hottie who was chatty and we had good conversation going


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

vdaddy said:


> Thankfully I've only had these drive thru situations at the end of my night and while there's a 2+ surge. I don't think i'd do it for base, time is money
> 
> Or unless pax was a cute hottie who was chatty and we had good conversation going


Not to rain on your parade and I don't know what your market pays for time but at $9 / hour in chicago, at 2X that's $18 / hour when you could have been making over double that driving a 2X surge instead of idling. The hottie's late night munchies cost you at least $10 and probably more.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LoveTheBlues said:


> Not to rain on your parade and I don't know what your market pays for time but at $9 / hour in chicago, at 2X that's $18 / hour when you could have been making over double that driving a 2X surge instead of idling. The hottie's late night munchies cost you at least $10 and probably more.


But he got hours of amazing memories!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeaahhhhh I'm out here to make money, not chat with nice pretty girls.


----------



## vdaddy (Mar 22, 2017)

Let me rephrase my statement ... end of my night (decided to call it, no mo drivin); the drive thru requestor was picked up from 2x+ surge (more than likely taking me away from the surge); probably will get a meal out of it; either way drivin home after

Don't get me wrong.. time is money so if it were a drive thru request at 1-130A i'd deeeffffffffinitely say no gotta get my mula


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Don't let them make you go through the drive through before you make them give you a satisfactory up front gratuity.
> 
> Before you even start the trip you should figure out what they want. Then, there's nothing wrong with insisting on an up front gratuity if they want anything outside of an A to B ride, which is what they requested and paid for already. If they want extra, it should cost them extra.
> 
> ...


It never ceases to amaze me how much horrible info is given
out on these boards....


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Yeaahhhhh I'm out here to make money, not chat with nice pretty girls.


Yea.. I used to think that was fun but I've got really jaded talking to people in rideshare. I'm not a psychiatrist but I've heard that I'm like one for listening to their problems.

Once I learned that a 20 pct tip wasn't included I became more cold like Steveyoung.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Yea.. I used to think that was fun but I've got really jaded talking to people in rideshare. I'm not a psychiatrist but I've heard that I'm like one for listening to their problems.
> 
> Once I learned that a 20 pct tip wasn't included I became more cold like Steveyoung.


Not cold enough to stop giving stuff away.....


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Yea.. I used to think that was fun but I've got really jaded talking to people in rideshare. I'm not a psychiatrist but I've heard that I'm like one for listening to their problems.
> .


Do you have a dash cam? If so, you'd think that the presence of audio/video recording equipment would cut down on the amount of chatting.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> Not cold enough to stop giving stuff away.....


You haven't been keeping up



I_Like_Spam said:


> Do you have a dash cam? If so, you'd think that the presence of audio/video recording equipment would cut down on the amount of chatting.


I need to figure out why my trunk doesn't open sometimes cuz if I restart my car, then they will all see themselves being recorded


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Do you have a dash cam? If so, you'd think that the presence of audio/video recording equipment would cut down on the amount of chatting.


I haven't found that. I also haven't found that riders react negatively to the dashcam....that surprised me.

I should add that I just started using it, and I haven't had the pleasure of any drunks yet. That oughta be fun.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> I haven't found that. I also haven't found that riders react negatively to the dashcam....that surprised me.
> 
> I should add that I just started using it, and I haven't had the pleasure of any drunks yet. That oughta be fun.


A drunk probably wouldn't notice it yet.

As a sober passenger, I'd be really careful about saying anything that could be considered "incriminating" in the least, or anything that my employer/ family members/ friends/ mother wouldn't want to hear.

For all I would know, sitting in a car with a stranger who I gave my id and credit info to (through the app), it could be an attempt to blackmail. Not accusing you of anything, but that would be enough to keep me quiet during the trip, better safe than sorry. You never know.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> A drunk probably wouldn't notice it yet.
> 
> As a sober passenger, I'd be really careful about saying anything that could be considered "incriminating" in the least, or anything that my employer/ family members/ friends/ mother wouldn't want to hear.
> 
> For all I would know, sitting in a car with a stranger who I gave my id and credit info to (through the app), it could be an attempt to blackmail. Not accusing you of anything, but that would be enough to keep me quiet during the trip, better safe than sorry. You never know.


That's all good. If the presence of a cam keeps you civil, that's better for everyone.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> That's all good. If the presence of a cam keeps you civil, that's better for everyone.


I'm always civil, it just has the effect of making me a lot more quiet.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> And strippers don't tip, for what it's worth.


lol its true, but they will do other things for free rides.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

prsvshine said:


> lol its true, but they will do other things for free rides.


Maybe in Florida. Not here.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

JasonB said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how much horrible info is given
> out on these boards....


That was solid advice for anyone who wants to operate with a profit, but feel free to cart people all over town for $6 bucks an hour.

Any other independent contractor choose who they work for and how they work. They don't take jobs that force them to take a loss, why should an uber driver?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> That was solid advice for anyone who wants to operate with a profit, but feel free to cart people all over town for $6 bucks an hour.
> 
> Any other independent contractor choose who they work for and how they work. They don't take jobs that force them to take a loss, why should an uber driver?


Best.
Screen Name.
Ever.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

prsvshine said:


> lol its true, but they will do other things for free rides.


Stars and other things don't pay the bills


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Just don't do it. Don't. Do. It. I got burned once, waiting forever for a portly young lady to go in and get her grub. So I just don't do it anymore. Some people get pissed, but that's nothing compared to the self-loathing that bubbles up as I sit there, waiting for some asshole to get their burgers, wondering what went wrong in my life.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

vdaddy said:


> Thankfully I've only had these drive thru situations at the end of my night and while there's a 2+ surge. I don't think i'd do it for base, time is money
> 
> Or unless pax was a cute hottie who was chatty and we had good conversation going


Cute hotties don't go to drive thrus. If they did, they would be neither cute, nor hot, for long.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I always say "no thank you" because I cannot imagine what I'd eat out of such a place. Almost nothing edible can come out of a drive-thru window.
> 
> The orange juice probably isn't even real orange juice, but a fountain drink made from water, high fructose corn syrup, and "orange flavor".


That's is pretty close to what any orange juice is made of, unless you are squeezing it yourself.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I'll let my dogs eat it when I get home


LMAO


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> That's is pretty close to what any orange juice is made of, unless you are squeezing it yourself.


I agree that sticking oranges in the blender is the best, but at least store orange juice contains pulp.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a rule: NO TACO BELL! It makes my car stink for days

Whenever they ask me if I want something, I always say yes and order whatever I want. Not sure if I get rated down, but I really don't care. I barely drive now and am not sure how much longer I will do it. If it is surging I tell the passenger I can't do a drive through, but I can drop them off and they can get another Uber.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

You know Steve I had this passenger in my car that talked about how great Uber is for the community. He said he was in awe and speechless when his drivers stop the car and take his grocery bags inside his house without expecting a tip. He said it's very impressive and puts a smile on his face and will always choose U over taxi.

I guess he just doesn't get it. What are you going to do the next time a passenger asks you to bring some stuff upstairs for them? What if it's an attractive girl?

I'm Cold to the bone like you now man. Cold as the Wind Blows. Luckily, I have a friend who sees things my way regarding Uber. He said that he'd be cold to the bone as well. He always tips. Ironically _his friend_ told him you don't need to tip because everything is included.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I never leave the vehicle. I'm doing UberEATS right now because of the 1.6 boost. Got several deliveries inside apartment buildings. 
Call and tell them I'm here then wait.
If they take more than 10 mins (do you believe EATS makes us wait 10 min) then cancel and go.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Go4 said:


> I never leave the vehicle. I'm doing UberEATS right now because of the 1.6 boost. Got several deliveries inside apartment buildings.
> Call and tell them I'm here then wait.
> If they take more than 10 mins (do you believe EATS makes us wait 10 min) then cancel and go.


Have you had a ten minute one where your leave with the food? What did you get? Worth it?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Have you had a ten minute one where your leave with the food? What did you get? Worth it?


LOL No, every time they have come for their food and I went hungry ! Boo Hoo Hoo.
The toughest part is just standing there after giving them their food. They ask "Do I need to sign or anything?" I say "No signature, but usually people tip their delivery drivers." That is the worst part, THANK YOU UBER.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Iamkar33m said:


> I've had someone buy me a double double meal from In-N-Out without even asking me if I wanted anything. I thought he was only ordering for himself and his buddies but right as he was getting out of the car he handed me a bag and a drink and told me it was for me.


I would consider this worse than getting nothing. And I'm sure I'd relate how disgusting I found that somehow.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

From now on if I continue doing UberLyft I say sure I'll take a medium black coffee a couple orders of those chicken tenders a Triple Decker cheeseburger with everything on it and three or four of those apple pies. If they say they want Mexican I say no it gives me the shits let's just stop at the nearest steakhouse and you can take care of it. I don't mind as long as I get my own table and a couple cocktails in me.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


What makes it worst is that it's actually cheaper for them to get another ride rather than buy you a $5-7 meal.

I hate drive-thru orders. I usually say, "you can thank the last guy I took through drive-thru that spilled food all over my car. I now do not allow food in my car at all." If you are firm, that usually shuts them up. If they insist and are being aggressive than any shred of liquid or food or anything that looks like it came from their drive-thru purchase should be charged for a cleaning fee.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

PrestonT said:


> I haven't found that. I also haven't found that riders react negatively to the dashcam....that surprised me.
> 
> I should add that I just started using it, and I haven't had the pleasure of any drunks yet. That oughta be fun.


Sometimes I think my passengers think the dashcam is a radar detector. Mine is a cheap one and doesn't have the two-way camera so it does sort of look like a radar detector. Want to invest in a nicer one but all I do is spend money for these rideshare items. After figuring out how little, if any money we make, it's harder to spend on those items, albeit the dashcam should be the #1 PRIORITY for our protection.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

"Can you go through the drive thru?"
"I can wait five minutes, whether you go inside or go through the drive thru, either way. Otherwise, I have to end the ride -- I only get paid when the wheels are turning."

If they tip well, fine, but I'm not waiting 30 freaking minutes in a drive thru. That's insane.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


I put an end to drive throughs with the following statement
"we can no longer wait because uber is stacking calls, which is to say, they are giving us calls before we clear, and I never know when that is going to happen", they just go "oh" and all is good. No Mo FOODLINES, yay !


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> You are exactly right. And the limited few times I've made exceptions for someone to stop at drivethru, convenience store, etc., not a single one of them was in the 10% minority that actually tip. Nope, sorry, stops aren't part of the ride. If you need to stop, I recommend I drop you off at the store and then you order a ride from there when you're ready.
> 
> Same with waters. On only two occasion, I gave my personal (unopened) water to a pax. In both situations, they didn't even tip me a buck to cover the water. Never again.


Water costs like 10 cents. buy a 24 pack on sale.

Do drivers let people eat in their cars? I used to drive a taxi and it was out discretion to let them eat but most of the time I told them no plus other people's food always smells gross to me. and our waiting charge was $1 per minute but the cab company got 55% of that and this was 9 years ago.


----------



## iptaylm (Feb 24, 2016)

If a drive thru request comes up I just say no. But the last driver let me do it, well sucks to be in my car then doesn't it now.


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Water costs like 10 cents. buy a 24 pack on sale.
> 
> Do drivers let people eat in their cars? I used to drive a taxi and it was out discretion to let them eat but most of the time I told them no plus other people's food always smells gross to me. and our waiting charge was $1 per minute but the cab company got 55% of that and this was 9 years ago.


45 cents / minute is about triple what Uber pays us in Chicago for idle time.


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm going to lie from now on and say I've already accepted my next trip. I will do a stopover if you are cool and have a good explanation and its a slow time of day but otherwise nopeity nope.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Nailsanddriving said:


> I'm going to lie from now on and say I've already accepted my next trip. I will do a stopover if you are cool and have a good explanation and its a slow time of day but otherwise nopeity nope.


That's a great idea. I never thought of that. You can just say that you have another trip request lined up, without repercussions?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> Water costs like 10 cents. buy a 24 pack on sale.
> 
> Do drivers let people eat in their cars? I used to drive a taxi and it was out discretion to let them eat but most of the time I told them no plus other people's food always smells gross to me. and our waiting charge was $1 per minute but the cab company got 55% of that and this was 9 years ago.


A 24 pack is about 4 bucks here. And that would be 4 bucks investment with zero return.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> A 24 pack is about 4 bucks here. And that would be 4 bucks investment with zero return.


It's 17 cents a bottle in your area, and all you need is 4 $1 tips to break even and you can write off the expense of the water.



DRider85 said:


> That's a great idea. I never thought of that. You can just say that you have another trip request lined up, without repercussions?


What repercussions would there be besides a possible bad rating for a disgruntled rider who feels entitled to stop wherever he wants.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> It's 17 cents a bottle in your area, and all you need is 4 $1 tips to break even and you can write off the expense of the water.


I'm 0 fer 2 right now in incremental tips for water offered. I mentioned a couple weeks ago, I'm going to run a test this Summer when it's 110 degrees out and see if incremental tips justify the water expense.

When you are driving minimum fares for $3.75, that $0.68 for 4 bottled waters is a significant percent of your income.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If you're lucky they're leave the half drank bottle of water behind and you can go recycle it to mitigate your expenses


----------



## Harry Seaward (Mar 7, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I put an end to drive throughs with the following statement
> "we can no longer wait because uber is stacking calls, which is to say, they are giving us calls before we clear, and I never know when that is going to happen", they just go "oh" and all is good. No Mo FOODLINES, yay !


This is actually the best response. It works even when the pax says "the last guy did it." 
"It must not have been a busy night when he did it."


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> I put an end to drive throughs with the following statement
> "we can no longer wait because uber is stacking calls, which is to say, they are giving us calls before we clear, and I never know when that is going to happen", they just go "oh" and all is good. No Mo FOODLINES, yay !


I say something similar for people going to the bank. However I'm pretty sure they know we are lying and give us a shitty rating.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I say something similar for people going to the bank. However I'm pretty sure they know we are lying and give us a shitty rating.


So give them a shitty rating back and that way you can warn others that this rider wants you to do free work and waste your time.


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


I used to be good with this.. Being nice and all. One pax made me wait at McDonald's which was at least fifteen minutes. That was when I was a newb.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hokie92 said:


> I used to be good with this.. Being nice and all. One pax made me wait at McDonald's which was at least fifteen minutes. That was when I was a newb.


This makes me sick. See some people think that I'm complaining only for myself. When I hear stuff like this, I am speaking for everyone, not just for me.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hokie92 said:


> I used to be good with this.. Being nice and all. One pax made me wait at McDonald's which was at least fifteen minutes. That was when I was a newb.


No pax can make any driver go anywhere they don't want to go.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> When I'm close to LAX even 5 to 10 miles, if I see em with a airport bag I cancel before they get in the car. These cheapskates will drive all the way to a friends house close to LAX and try to get a 3 dollar LAX ride from there.


U should slow roll by them first before cancelling. Get ur monies worth.....and enjoy a pleasurable cancel.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I use to be a taxi driver, so when I started for UBER I just assumed when we were waiting I was gonna see a fat payment. I honestly think this is why UBER doesn't show you the payment for sometimes 15-20 minutes, they hope you forget about it, keeping the newbie drivers stupid for as long as possible hoping they just forget about it. Took me about 3 months to realize I had to tell everyone I couldn't wait any longer. The passengers get use to it with newbie drivers, and expect it with older drivers. I hear all the time about how "other" drivers do it. I tell them it's probably because they are new, which is the only logical explanation.


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

A mom in hijab with two young kids Uber ed to middle school. I swear the kids needed bolster seats and I didn't say anything. Then the Islamic mom told me to wait for her as she walked the kids to the school door. That was her final destination. I ended the ride and slowly pulled away in my quiet Prius. Then my star rating tanked. I know it was that hag.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


Why would you even agree to go through a drive thru knowing that you are getting payed "cents" per minute to wait.You must have a trust fund set up somewhere that you aren't telling us about .I've only done this twice in the 1and a half years I've been driving and it was because they offered me a $10 & $20 tip. Time is money!!!


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I put an end to drive throughs with the following statement
> "we can no longer wait because uber is stacking calls, which is to say, they are giving us calls before we clear, and I never know when that is going to happen", they just go "oh" and all is good. No Mo FOODLINES, yay !


This reminds me of one pax who I thought was really shady. Long story short she made me wait at a Convenience store in bad part of Aurora Illinois. Praise God I don't get shot.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Hokie92 said:


> A mom in hijab with two young kids Uber ed to middle school. I swear the kids needed bolster seats and I didn't say anything. Then the Islamic mom told me to wait for her as she walked the kids to the school door. That was her final destination. I ended the ride and slowly pulled away in my quiet Prius. Then my star rating tanked. I know it was that hag.


I do that all the time. I don't even tell them as it's not worth getting into it as to why I can't wait. I only bring it up if they try to leave something or someone in my car to keep me hostage. That's why I'm so pissed that they are changing the rating system from 500 to 100. It's gonna hurt now.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I do that all the time. I don't even tell them as it's not worth getting into it as to why I can't wait. I only bring it up if they try to leave something or someone in my car to keep me hostage. That's why I'm so pissed that they are changing the rating system from 500 to 100. It's gonna hurt now.


Are they changing it for everyone?


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't do drive thru any more.

Tell them I can drop you off and you can request another driver.

Not worth it... not at all. Stinking the car, then they start eating it and leave grease/salt/oil on the door handle. No thank you.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Are they changing it for everyone?


Small markets now, hopefully they attack UBER so hard with emails and harassment they don't dare bring it to other markets.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I use to be a taxi driver, so when I started for UBER I just assumed when we were waiting I was gonna see a fat payment. I honestly think this is why UBER doesn't show you the payment for sometimes 15-20 minutes, they hope you forget about it, keeping the newbie drivers stupid for as long as possible hoping they just forget about it. Took me about 3 months to realize I had to tell everyone I couldn't wait any longer. The passengers get use to it with newbie drivers, and expect it with older drivers. I hear all the time about how "other" drivers do it. I tell them it's probably because they are new, which is the only logical explanation.


I was a taxi driver too but it was a car service type where we were dispatched to rides so we couldn't just decide to stop in places because it was up to the dispatcher's discretion if we could stop if we were not backed up with rides. I remember one guy got in the car and told me he wanted to stop somewhere and was upset when I told him we couldn't and he didn't understand why like I just wanted to discriminate against him, but he was not renting a car or a driver. We had 12 hour days that we were so busy and backed up with appointments that we were not allowed to stop for lunch, like literally not even at a drive thru to eat the food while on the way to the next pick up, that's when I told the nasty dispatcher I had to stop to use the bathroom and order food first at a fast food place inside.

I would not stop at drive thrus as a favor in hopes of a tip that may never come. I've been thru them as a customer and I've had to wait almost 30 minutes sometimes. I know that some places have bad management and lousy employees who only make on order at a time and it takes forever, mostly at KFC and Checkers.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

I was a smart one. One of the last trips I had, the person had me stop at Hardees. He ordered and then asked if I wanted anything. I looked at him and smiled..... and said I will have a #2, #3, and #5 meal please. His face was shocked. I giggled and just said, this will cover me for lunch and dinner, thanks for covering for me. He looked angry. I did not care and I knew my days were numbered with doing this.


----------



## Nailsanddriving (Jan 24, 2017)

I keep one headphone in so pax doesn't hear directions (if I'm using them at all) and won't hear another ping. This helps with tourists if I decide to go a better route (same distance but smoother road or more scenic) and pax doesn't hear nav tell me to turn and me override it. Makes for a smoother trip. 
So when they say hey can we stop at McD's I say oh, sorry, I have another trip lined up already! Darn, next time! Or, I can drop you off and you call another uber when ready...
Or lie and say you need to go pick up your kid.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I say something similar for people going to the bank. However I'm pretty sure they know we are lying and give us a shitty rating.


You can tell pretty much by their reaction, but this answer is not a lie, but I've not had particularly any bad reactions to it, to speak of.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Been Ubering for over a year now. Our per minute rate used to be .25 cents/min. now it's .15. Someone asking to go to the drive thru doesn't happen all that often.I usually tell them that flat out at .15 cents minute it's really not worth my time. Usually they will say never mind or offer me a tip. I also do it on a case by case basis . My last drive thru request was for a guy who broke his leg at work and I picked him up from a physical therapy place. He asked to go to drive thru and I told him I normally won't do it but since I realized he was injured and couldn't drive I would do it. when I dropped him home he gave me a couple dollars tip and was apologetic that was all the cash he had.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Lyle said:


> Been Ubering for over a year now. Our per minute rate used to be .25 cents/min. now it's .15. Someone asking to go to the drive thru doesn't happen all that often.I usually tell them that flat out at .15 cents minute it's really not worth my time. Usually they will say never mind or offer me a tip. I also do it on a case by case basis . My last drive thru request was for a guy who broke his leg at work and I picked him up from a physical therapy place. He asked to go to drive thru and I told him I normally won't do it but since I realized he was injured and couldn't drive I would do it. when I dropped him home he gave me a couple dollars tip and was apologetic that was all the cash he had.


You did right, even if the guy had no money to tip you have to think what you would want if you were in the same situation.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Had this happen just last night. I was doing a fairly short trip with an arrival time of 1:40 am. I knew i could be back downtown Sac for the bar closing surge without 1 minute to spare, as long as i had no hold ups.
Right then one of the girls asks if i can stop at the store. 
Of course i get that sinking feeling 
But i just had to stand up for myself..... So i told her, I'm really sorry, but because of the timing, i just really can't make any stops, as a few minutes could cost me a lot of money.....

Then, as a matter of fact, i got back down town right as it surged up, and got a $27 ride ! Didn't see my rating go down, so hopefully it didn't cost me a 1 star, but even if so. 
Just gotta' have some balls sometimes, to keep from letting yourself be screwed !

Oh, so then i had a guy ask me to go through the drive through at 3:00 am.... Bar surge completely over already, but still a 2 X's boost. I told him, Sure, no problem at all. He offered to buy me food, but i was still stuffed because of my fat dinner break 5 hours earlier. He still tipped me $7 
I told him the story above and he was like wow, that sucks.... But hey, i will rate you a 5*, so hopefully that will help to offset it, if she does 1* you... Cool guy.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I would love to hear some lines to use to elicit $$$ for sacrificing my time in a drive thru -
> 
> I just explain no food in the car (e.g. No drive thru) because the smell is hard to get out and other passengers complain. If they already have food in hand I explain we have to put it in the cooler in the trunk. I allow only water in the car. Any resistance and I explain they will have to request another Uber. Then I cancel "do not charge rider". This seems to be my best middle ground so far. Knock on wood so far so good.





htboston said:


> When fat chicks pout, it doesn't work on me. I ain't attracted to them. A beautiful toned chick that tips and pout, now that's another story


There is always an exception LOL


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Steven Ambrose said:


> I was a smart one. One of the last trips I had, the person had me stop at Hardees. He ordered and then asked if I wanted anything. I looked at him and smiled..... and said I will have a #2, #3, and #5 meal please. His face was shocked. I giggled and just said, this will cover me for lunch and dinner, thanks for covering for me. He looked angry. I did not care and I knew my days were numbered with doing this.


Awesome!! I'm a big guy and may have to try a variation of that. "Well, sure, thank you. Usually I just get two large #1 (Big mac) meals. I'm trying to diet so maybe just diet cokes for the drinks." That's about $12 - $15 total depending on the market.


----------



## FoeLife (Oct 25, 2016)

When I first started driving I would drive thru for food if the pax asked but then they would eat in the car and leave a mess. Now when a pax asks i just tell them "Unfortunately, I would prefer not to because its surging." and they will always agree its pretty funny. If they offered to tip me cash I make sure I get it before we get to the drive thru line. When its not surging I will do it if they agree not to eat in the car because of incidents in the past. 80% of the time the pax will offer to buy me something to eat in either scenario. Most of this I feel is avoided because I dont pick up pax below 4.8 rating.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Lol good airport it seems
> 
> LAX to InNOut or InNout to LAX are a thing in socal


3 year driver and this happen to me for the first time last week. Nearly an hour for $3.20


----------



## CelebDriver (Feb 25, 2017)

Someone called and asked if they could drive-thru before I arrived. I came up with what I believe is the correct response - "Are you offering me a tip?" They said no and canceled.


----------



## Mike Hornik (Nov 22, 2015)

Made this mistake once when I caved to two very buzzed but pleasant women. Agreeing to stop only if they promised they would not eat in my car since they were only going another mile anyhow. Dropped them off and found my leather seat covered in greasy fries, salt, and garbage. Drove back the house and left the garbage all over the lawn.

Been a while since I've been on here. Sad to see pax are just becoming more and more heinous in their behavior.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I hate pouters


Yeah, doesn't he know Santa Claus is comin' to town? Still a few months to go, but still. Risky.


----------



## UberedOutInHouston (Jan 28, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> I've had someone buy me a double double meal from In-N-Out without even asking me if I wanted anything. I thought he was only ordering for himself and his buddies but right as he was getting out of the car he handed me a bag and a drink and told me it was for me.


That's nice! I've had a few tip me but the majority just have you sitting in the freakin drive thru lane late night on a weekend, talk about hell. Especially since my main job is working in a restaurant which has a drive thru


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberedOutInHouston said:


> That's nice! I've had a few tip me but the majority just have you sitting in the freakin drive thru lane late night on a weekend, talk about hell. Especially since my main job is working in a restaurant which has a drive thru


You don't ask for a tip?


----------



## UberedOutInHouston (Jan 28, 2016)

Never, I'm not
good at asking for stuff. Overall the averages work out....most people are generally good.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberedOutInHouston said:


> Never, I'm not
> good at asking for stuff. Overall the averages work out....most people are generally good.


Well it's rude to make someone do you a favor and not tip. Favor means tip.


----------



## Lordridley (Jan 11, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Well I've been focusing on airport business and avoiding the drunks so drive-thrus haven't been a big issue for me.


I do the same thing man... airport business is way better than riding those drunktards...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe when they ask you to do drive-thru it would be only fair to ask them if you can stop at the mall/gas station/friend's house/etc.., after the drive-thru is done. _Sure man, I'm glad I got you as my passenger cuz I have this little stop I need to do, as well..._


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> Maybe when they ask you to do drive-thru it would be only fair to ask them if you can stop at the mall/gas station/friend's house/etc.., after the drive-thru is done. _Sure man, I'm glad I got you as my passenger cuz I have this little stop I need to do, as well..._


Hahaha!!!!!!

A favor implies tip! Mocha Joe deserves a tip for bringing jumper cables to your office!


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

Best thing in this entire thread was the poster who said rider pays for A but then wants B and C too. It is such a cheap service ask for $$ in advance if not.. sorry. No cash equals no drive thru.
I did like another poster who said order a meal and give it to a homeless. The other suggestion is to ask for a tip upfront or no dice. Have had more than once been promised I'll take care of you. In my world that means tip. In a drunk idiot world it means leave the car and act like your welcome I am gone there's your tip. Don't be afraid to ask for money.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Delilah5 said:


> I can see riders giving a low rating or low stars for not being chauffeured through the drive thru. Another reason why the driver ratings are stupid. Driver data sheet should allow us to see which rides (pickup and destination) ( riders name stays anonymous), gave how many stars. And its good we can still go back and change ratings for previous rides. An eye for an eye


There is a way to go back and see how many stars given to pax?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Zoey jasmine said:


> There is a way to go back and see how many stars given to pax?


Yup, you can change your Rating of passenger via Trip History...all the way back to Trip 1 driven.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Yup, you can change your Rating of passenger via Trip History...all the way back to Trip 1 driven.


I can see all trip info but not stars rating


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Zoey jasmine said:


> I can see all trip info but not stars rating


Earnings > Select the Trip > Help at Bottom > Issue with Rider > I want to change my rating for a rider.


----------



## Profiteer (Mar 19, 2017)

NO Open Food or Drinks in my Car. PERIOD! Zero Exceptions
I will take someone TO a Starbucks or McDs.
Thats where the ride ends. They can request another when they are done.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Profiteer said:


> NO Open Food or Drinks in my Car. PERIOD! Zero Exceptions
> I will take someone TO a Starbucks or McDs.
> Thats where the ride ends. They can request another when they are done.


BAM! No In&Out?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I think for now on when they offer me something to eat, I'm gonna order a meal. For these people I usually find a way to tell em it will be faster if they just go in. Then I end the trip and burn rubber.
> 
> This guy wasn't having it, and asked if I wanted anything, which as we all know isn't a REAL question. It's just a way for the customer to feel good about himself as he makes you wait 30 minutes unpaid. Everyone knows what every driver says "No thank you" as we grit our teeth.
> 
> ...


Or you can just rate them 1 star and move on with your day.


----------



## DelaK (Dec 17, 2015)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> When I'm close to LAX even 5 to 10 miles, if I see em with a airport bag I cancel before they get in the car. These cheapskates will drive all the way to a friends house close to LAX and try to get a 3 dollar LAX ride from there.


lol that's crazy. I've never seen that here in the bay area.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

I either say something like "I'll take whatever you are getting" which leads to them laughing it off but I say it serious just to invoke a response. This is for stops to run into anywhere they are buying something. I have had someone order me a meal from HipHop Chicken but mostly people have purchased me a drink. I did get a rider to buy me a couple of lottery tickets. He was a gem plus a $20 tip for his round trip night.

From now on, I am going to handle it different though. I am going to advise that it costs more for me to wait and insist on some sort of compensation or you'll have to call another driver. The worst was a chick who went to pick her hair up. All of 15 minutes for hair?? SMDH


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

DelaK said:


> lol that's crazy. I've never seen that here in the bay area.


I lived in SF. People are actually nice there. LA people don't give a shit about you. It's what can you do for me and how much can I rip you off. Everything in LA is money money.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

If someone asks I will say sorry I can't. If they ask why again I will say I have other rides waiting and Uber doesn't pay me for drive thrus and I will rate the Pax 1*



Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> I lived in SF. People are actually nice there. LA people don't give a shit about you. It's what can you do for me and how much can I rip you off. Everything in LA is money money.


If you are driving for fun you will waste 15 to 30 minutes at a drive thru if that's your idea of fun, it's not about people not doing it being mean, they just don't want to waste their time.

What you should do is donate all your earnings to charity if you don't work for money.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> No one makes me do anything , I only make drive thru stops if they agree to buy me something . I tell them I don't make money waiting and that's my policy . If they have problem with that then I'm not stopping
> 
> So far only one pax has ever not agreeded to my terms so we didn't stop at Taco Bell and he pouted the whole time


So the idiot cried the whole way since you wouldnt stop. ? I hope you one starred him


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This Taxi Driver gets a beatdown for not going through Drive-Thru.


----------



## Paulpdx (Mar 31, 2017)

Every time I go through a drive thru, I order something. Even if it's just a milkshake. They offer and I accept. Yea, sometimes I get a min payment, but whatever.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Sometimes I think my passengers think the dashcam is a radar detector. Mine is a cheap one and doesn't have the two-way camera so it does sort of look like a radar detector. Want to invest in a nicer one but all I do is spend money for these rideshare items. After figuring out how little, if any money we make, it's harder to spend on those items, albeit the dashcam should be the #1 PRIORITY for our protection.


What is the make and model of your dash cam?


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Someone in one of the threads suggested the one i eventually bought. It has the infrared lights so you can see the inside cabin at night. Works good for the front seat and for the most part the back seat too but depending on where the pax sits in the back, it can be shadowy. Let me hop over to amazon and get the model. It's a *Transcend 520 32gb* and i have been extremely pleased.

In HD mode however, you will not get as much recording time because it is dual recording. Would recommend having about five SD cards to swap them out. Even 8 hours recording time flies by and most of the footage is me driving to pax or me listening to music sitting. It does take some time to transfer the SD card to my external harddrive. So i frequently get lazy and dont backup the video and it just writes over. It has a feature though where if a particular incident happens and you want to preserve that video you press a button and it will not over write. But most of these dashcam record in chunks of 3 or 4 minute segments so you have to push the button as soon as the incident happens or after the rider gets out find the section of video and flag that. One ride could be many files and you would want to preserve all files related to that problem pax.

And i always worry that someone malicious might wait several days to make a complaint. You could argue that if they waited days to complain it must not have been important to them but by then you have recorded over the ride and we know uber is going to side with the pax.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Had one Tgiving night. Surging all over. Told him exactly why I didn't want to do it. Busy. Fares are 3 X what they normally are and will be for a limited time. Also, the drive thru will likely have 8 to 10 cars and that will be way too long. The guy was very understandable. Offered to tip me $10 but I knew I could make as much or more taking a ride. Didn't think it was worth sitting in a line of cars bored stiff. Especially since this guy was talking my ear off about net neutrality. Funny thing is he had a real nice looking girlfriend and she obviously didn't care about stopping but what was quiet. You know what I was thinking? Dude, you got this hot chick next to you. You are ending your night and your thinking about McDonalds??. Anyway he was cool about it. Took him home and he tipped me $3.00 to boot. Bottom line is you have to be firm. Are there times I would do it? Yeah middle of the day when it isn't crazy busy and I know it wont take but 5 minutes or so. But never, in a long line of cars.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

rickasmith98 said:


> Someone in one of the threads suggested the one i eventually bought. It has the infrared lights so you can see the inside cabin at night. Works good for the front seat and for the most part the back seat too but depending on where the pax sits in the back, it can be shadowy. Let me hop over to amazon and get the model. It's a *Transcend 520 32gb* and i have been extremely pleased.
> 
> In HD mode however, you will not get as much recording time because it is dual recording. Would recommend having about five SD cards to swap them out. Even 8 hours recording time flies by and most of the footage is me driving to pax or me listening to music sitting. It does take some time to transfer the SD card to my external harddrive. So i frequently get lazy and dont backup the video and it just writes over. It has a feature though where if a particular incident happens and you want to preserve that video you press a button and it will not over write. But most of these dashcam record in chunks of 3 or 4 minute segments so you have to push the button as soon as the incident happens or after the rider gets out find the section of video and flag that. One ride could be many files and you would want to preserve all files related to that problem pax.
> 
> And i always worry that someone malicious might wait several days to make a complaint. You could argue that if they waited days to complain it must not have been important to them but by then you have recorded over the ride and we know uber is going to side with the pax.


Thanks, I'll check it out. I've been considering one for a while.


----------

